# Ginger slices for sushi



## BoyWithSpoon (Oct 18, 2006)

hello everyone,
its been awhile since my last post, but I'm happy to say that I've been experimenting and trying new techniques and such.
anyways, I've been trying to make the ginger slices served with sushi. the recipe I got was to salt peices of ginger, and then lit it sit in a solution of vinegar and sugar for a week. well, I've done that and it doesn't look right. it doesn't have that characteristic pink color. 
do I just need to wait longer? am I missing something?

all help is appreciated!  
BoyWithSpoon


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there!

This is what I found.  Maybe it will help.  I have bought homemade pickled ginger from an Asian market that I frequent and it wasn't pink either.

I would rinse the salt off before pouring the vinegar solution over it.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think you should preserve it a bit longer if you want that pinkish colour.  Personally, I prefer a whitish colour, just like the ones packed in jars found in Asian supermarkets.  But I do not wish to trade colour for additives.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 18, 2006)

I have always assumed the pink slices were artificially colored.


----------



## college_cook (Oct 18, 2006)

I always assumed they used red wine vinegar or some sort of reddish vinegar to add the color.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2006)

Supposedly the color happens naturally but I read where it can be enhanced by a bit of grenadine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2006)

......will you become YoungManWithFork soon? :cheeky-smiley-004:

(come on - I'm not the only one that thought of it!) - lol

Sorry BoyWithSpoon 

Did your ginger turn at ALL?  I don't think it's going to matter in the taste IMHO.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 18, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ......will you become YoungManWithFork soon? :cheeky-smiley-004:
> 
> (come on - I'm not the only one that thought of it!) - lol


 I thought it, but refrained.  I wish I hadn't, but sometimes I am just so restrained!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe I read somewhere that you need to use VERY fresh, young ginger. I grow a little in the garden, and when it's very fresh and young, you can rub off the skin with your finger. The ginger is also a little bit pink. 

However... since I've never made it, I'd hazard a guess at the food colouring ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2006)

clive - yes, I have been reading that same thing about the young ginger.  I also read something interesting - it said if you are using an older ginger pour boiling water over it for about 30 minutes - drain - then start the vinegar/water process - this one didn't even use any salt.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 18, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I believe I read somewhere that you need to use VERY fresh, young ginger. I grow a little in the garden, and when it's very fresh and young, you can rub off the skin with your finger. The ginger is also a little bit pink.
> 
> However... since I've never made it, I'd hazard a guess at the food colouring ...


 
Oh, I actuallly have some fresh ginger root--with the leaves on. There is virtually NO skin at all--and it is a bit pink veined. Interesting.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 19, 2006)

BoyWithSpoon,

To add to my comments posted earlier, I used young ginger and after preserving it for sometime (in the fridge), it turned pinkish.  Of course initially it was whitish.  I ate quite a bit of sushi while in Singapore and the ginger pickle in there is always yellow.  Maybe it is coloured with tumeric.  Be it yellow, pink, red, the colour doesn't matter cos' the proof of eating is always in the pudding.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 19, 2006)

The two common ways of doing it are:

1. Using young, pink ginger like clive suggested, or

2. Letting the ginger sit in your refer for a longer period of time (2-3 months). The ginger will then turn pink naturally.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 21, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> The two common ways of doing it are:
> 
> 1. Using young, pink ginger like clive suggested, or
> 
> 2. Letting the ginger sit in your refer for a longer period of time (2-3 months). The ginger will then turn pink naturally.


 
Course, you could always tell it a very rude joke, then it would go pink with embarrasment


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Course, you could always tell it a very rude joke, then it would go pink with embarrasment


 .......................


----------



## BoyWithSpoon (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone! 
Hopefully one day I'll graduate and become BoyWithFork. Till then...

-BoyWithSpoon


----------



## BoyWithSpoon (Oct 30, 2006)

hello everyone. 
I've been working with the gari (sushi ginger) and just thought I'd provide an update:
1) I still haven't gotten that pink color.
2) Must use rice vinegar and not white vinegar (as I originally used). 
3) adding some honey helps alot.
4) someone also told me to add some mint, but I haven't tried it yet. 
5) I recommend slicing the ginger before pickling, at least a bit, because otherwise the slices are too firm.

-BWS


----------



## NightsinCalifornia (Nov 3, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I have always assumed the pink slices were artificially colored.




Same here. If they don't taste weird, then you are doing somehting right.


----------



## osowakki (Dec 10, 2006)

*Apple vinegar*

Apple vinegar is also great for pickling ginger!


----------

